# Custom acrylic aquariums



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been out of the aquarium hobby for a number of years and am starting back up again now that I live somewhere that I can get fish again. I am in need of a custom acrylic tank and it looks like Tenecor is no longer in business. I have contacted TruVu (who does not ship to Canada), Miracles Aquariums and Archer Plastics (both Canadian). Any other suggestions for a quality acrylic tank builder that will ship to Canada? Thanks.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I used archer plastics. Great quality build! no complaints at all. There seams are near perfect

* also with the current exchange rate, tax, and shipping the price was the same from the states so i figured i would buy Canadian


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, just got quoted over $3300 including shipping for a 50" x 19" x 20" made with 1/2" acrylic with black back and bottom panels from Archer Plastics. That sounds insanely high for a tank that small. Or am I out to lunch? I got a quote from Tenecor a few years back and it was around $1100. Should have ordered while they were still around and while the dollar was still strong.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Well my 360g 6'4'2' 3/4 acrylic was 4g tax in. Maybe it's only worth it when there bigger. My quote from 2 USA tank builders was about 3G American. Not including tax and shipping


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I think it all depends how much they can get out of a sheet of material, etc.
I would also advise them of your budget and see what size they could make up to for that price.

But yes, it does seem really expensive.


----------

